
Julian Assange further arrested on extradition warrant - Mo3
http://news.met.police.uk/news/update-arrest-of-julian-assange-365565
======
founderling
What is the difference between what Assange did and what every journalist does
who does not disclose their sources?

I'm not sure if I am right, but I thought the whole point of Wikileaks was to
be a publishing platform with good source protection?

~~~
pvg
Assange is not getting arrested for his journalistic activities.

~~~
atemerev
And what is he actually arrested _for_?

~~~
Arnt
Not turning up where he promised to turn up.

If you tell the judge you'll be there Monday morning 9:00, you need to turn up
or have a good excuse. "I don't trust you" is not the right kind.

~~~
crispinb
You're referring to a separate arrest of Assange for skipping bail. That's not
what this article is about. Far be it from me to suggest you didn't read it.

~~~
Arnt
Admittedly, I mixed up my browser tabs and thought I was commenting in a HN
thread about the BBC story on Assange's arrest. I think I read the Met page
directly after posting that comment.

The point still stands — he was arrested on a matter between him and the
English court system. That the original reason why he should've appeared in
court is obsolete doesn't mean that he could disregard the court.

EDIT: Maybe I misunderstand something. I thought a summons involves being
handed a fat envelope and signing a receipt that basically says "I have
received <that envelope> and promise to do as instructed within". Isn't that
correct? What is a summons, if not that?

~~~
crispinb
> The point still stands ...

It's an entirely separate (and frankly relatively trivial) issue. This part of
the discussion involves whether or not Assange's arrest was a consequence of
(in @pvg's words) 'his journalistic activities'. It clearly was. See
Greenwald's analysis in the Intercept today, with quotes directly from the
extradition request. The extradition attempt is part of an ongoing assault by
the US government on investigative journalism.

> I thought a summons ..

The legal docs involved here are an arrest warrant and extradition request.
It's well beyond the summons stage.

------
darkpuma
A few high profile HN commenters have, for years, been claiming that Assange's
insistence that the US would seek his extradition was without merit. I eagerly
await their updated analysis.

~~~
thinkingemote
Id like to see a list and the relevant quotations

~~~
darkpuma
I prefer to see if those users will come forward and comment on this without
being named directly.

However, if you're genuinely curious, algolia brings up plenty of examples
pretty regularly. In particular I am thinking of a discussion from 2012 in
which one particular HN 'power user' makes a lot of comments trying to debunk
the idea that Assange actually feared extradition to America. That's one
particularly egregious example off the top of my head, but there are plenty of
others. I have another cute example of that same user citing the case of
Polanski to argue that extradition to America was unlikely. In 2016 this user
flat out said that Assange's expressed concern of extradition to America was
'dishonest' and 'irrational.'

I believe that should give you enough to go off of to find what I'm talking
about. Like I said, I would rather see if that user comes forward without
being directly confronted, and what they will say if they do.

@areyousure I have given you ample leads to find the specific comments I am
talking about. Are you sure you looked? You won't have to go down the leader
list very far _at all_ to find the user I am talking about. It's 9am in
Chicago, maybe he will be gracing us with his insight soon!

~~~
areyousure
> If you can't find an actual quote to disagree with, you may be arguing with
> a straw man.

[http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html](http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html)

~~~
IshKebab
He's right, it was a common sentiment.

------
close04
I don't think there was ever any doubt that once in police custody in the UK
they will promptly present him to the US authorities. The nature of the
relationship between the 2 countries precludes the UK from taking a stand
against any such requests.

~~~
throwawaylolx
Perhaps no reasonable doubt, but take a look through this thread if you want
to see how many people were accusing Assange for being paranoid and
manipulative of his followers

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19632449)

------
dotancohen
[https://defend.wikileaks.org/donate/](https://defend.wikileaks.org/donate/)

